# Yodel Dog Down.....Finally!



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been seeing a large amount of Fawnless Does during the archery hunt in my favorite hunting spot over the past many years. I couldn't help but think that the Coyotes had something to do with that. It's high country and not a place that a person can Coyote hunt in the winter due to major snow amounts. I have tried many times to call a coyote in the summer months when access is open. Throwing a dying rabbit at them has proven to be worthless. I decided to call with ALL Coyote vocals this time and see if I could flip a switch in thier brain. Bam! One came a running, I stopped it with a "woof" from my voice, and one shot later, it was down. I usually skin all Coyotes and have them tanned so I was pleasantly surprised that this deer killer had such great hair at the end of June. Wasn't perfect but dang,......not bad. Not to steal a line from the A-team but then again, stealing a line from the A-team......I Love It When a Plan Comes Together! BTW it was my first supressors maiden voyage. Quite the cool toy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice, well done!!
I shot one last week that was so mangy looking I didn’t even want the fifty bucks for it.
Thank you for saving some of our Deer!!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Cool man. Good job. 
That does indeed look like some high country


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Mountain Dog--very cool and probably the reason it still has such a great-looking pelt. Congrats!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Nice model 7 what cal is it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!

They eat a lot of white-tailed ptarmigan.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

2pntkiller said:


> Nice model 7 what cal is it?


It is a 22-250


----------

